# Ventrac



## bkbrown (Jul 30, 2014)

Does anyone else here own a VENTRAC (or even know what one is?) ??







http://ventrac.com/ 
We need a VENTRAC Forum Thread


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Ventrac seems to be quite a rig, I see that most, if not all of them are articulated. Do you have one, or are you looking at getting one? 
I'm interested in what kind of feed back or information that our members may have on these types of tractors. Maybe a section for these may just be warranted. Otherwise this thread is a great place to start!


----------



## bkbrown (Jul 30, 2014)

I have had 2 of the 4231 Gas Liquid Cooled Ventrac models first in 2004 and over 900 trouble free hours and the 2nd in 2011 now with over 500 trouble free hours. Yes, they are articulated and have low center of gravity (we have land that has nearly all slopes) The Ventrac handles everything I have asked it to do and it amazes everyone who has seen it work and pull. 
The VENTRAC line is made in Ohio by the family of the Steiner brand articulated tractor. These machines are commercial duty have a great number of attachments.
Disclaimer: I do not sell them, but love these tractors ! 



pogobill said:


> Ventrac seems to be quite a rig, I see that most, if not all of them are articulated. Do you have one, or are you looking at getting one?
> I'm interested in what kind of feed back or information that our members may have on these types of tractors. Maybe a section for these may just be warranted. Otherwise this thread is a great place to start!


----------



## bkbrown (Jul 30, 2014)

*Ventrac Sickle Bar Mower*

I recently Acquired a Sickle Bar Mower for the Ventrac






















It works great and helps keep things trimmed around here !


----------



## bkbrown (Jul 30, 2014)

*No activity in thread VENTRAC*

This forum needs a Ventrac thread.
I love these machines and now have around 900 hours on my 2nd 4231 Gas liquid cooled unit. Between the two (2004 and 2011) units that is around 1800 trouble free hours with only general oil/filter/grease/air filter. These units are commercial duty and versatile machines check out their web site at ventrac.com !  made in Ohio USA :usa:


----------

